# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [Adoption lapin] Arthur, Association Marguerite & Cie

## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Arthur
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 10 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 30 - Gard
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 *Arthur [réservé]*

Arthur 

peut être réservé ou parrainé en écrivant à adoption@margueritecie.org

*Localisation* : 30 (covoiturage organisé par lassociation pour adoption)

*Date de naissance* : Mars 2022

*Sexe :* Mâle castré

*Vaccination* : A venir

*Stérilisation :* Castré

*Race* : Nain

*Couleur :* Fauve et gris
*
Poids* : Estimé à 2,5 kg adulte

*Santé générale :* RAS

*Situation dabandon :* Trouvé errant

*Description par la famille daccueil :*
Né en mars 2022 environ et abandonné sur un parking en aout, Arthur est un adorable lapin sans défauts. Il est très gentil, extrêmement câlin et joyeux, il aime plus que tout être dans nos pattes et quon soccupe de lui. Il se laisse facilement prendre dans les bras, même sil naime pas y rester très longtemps.
Très propre, il nest pas non plus destructeur. Il a bon appétit et mange aussi bien son foin que ses légumes ou ses granulés. Très énergique, il aime bien grimper et sauter partout. Il apprecie les jouets et les peluches, il en a chapardé plusieurs sans les abîmer pour autant.
Cest un lapin qui sadapte très vite à son environnement. Il est aussi drôle quattachant.
Il avait peur des chats les premiers jours, aujourdhui il nhésite pas à aller vers eux pour les renifler. Il adore donner et recevoir des bisous!

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Petit chou 




19/10/2022 :
Arthur est positif au e.cuniculi. Alors il a son panacur à prendre depuis hier. Arthur le prend facilement même si c'est pas bon du tout !
Mr zéro défaut ! Il adore manger, il a un excellent appétit, mais à l'heure de la gamelle entre des câlins et sa pitance, il choisit les câlins ♡

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou les copinous !

Pour vous dire que je suis sous panacur, c'est très mauvais, mais je le prends facilement quand même car je suis un très gentil lapin qui grandit bien !
Je voulais aussi vous dire que je fais une formation de coach sportif. Je check le matériel, j'encourage Tatie à faire ses exercices que sur une main en réclamant des gratouilles de l'autre, je montre l'exemple en faisant des sprints sur le tapis, sans oublier l'hydratation que c'est très important aussi !

Voilà, la prochaine fois je vous montrerai comme je me forme au ménage.
Léchouilles, Arthur.

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Arthur est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Arthur est reservé

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop bien

----------

